# ارضيات والديكور الريزين والكريستال 2012



## فلور اند مور (20 فبراير 2012)

[FONT=&quot]ارضيات والديكور الريزين والكريستال 2012[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
شركة عالمية متخصصة فى تنفيذ الأرضيات عالية الجودة والتى تصنع فى الموقع مباشرة مما يعطى العميل حرية كبيرة فى الاختيار مع وجود عدد لانهائى من التصميمات والألوان.


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تعد شركة فلور آند مور الموزع الوحيد والحصرى فى المملكة العربية السعودية لمنتجات مجموعة كبيرة من الشركات العالمية التى تعمل فى مجال الأرضيات 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تستخدم فى جميع انواع المشاريع [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أرضيات جديدة عالية الجودة[/FONT]​ New high quality flooring solutions​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تناسب جميع انواع المشاريع[/FONT]​ All types of projects​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تصاميم فريدة[/FONT]​ Unique designs​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]سرعة في التنفيذ[/FONT]​ Quick application​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]سهولة التنظيف[/FONT]​ Easy to clear​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الجمال[/FONT]​ Beautiful​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]المتانة[/FONT]​ strong​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]عمر أطول[/FONT]​ Long life[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ ​ 
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كتالوج الارضيات 2012 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كتالوج الارضيات [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00mmyGOiTCU&

[/FONT][FONT=&quot] كتالوج الارضيات [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfA3d8KgMe4&[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] قناة فلورا ند مور [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] flooramore's Channel - YouTube[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الصفحة الخاصة الفيس بوك[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] https://www.facebook.com/flooramore[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الكتالوج الخاص بالشركة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.flooramore.com/profile

نرحب بالاتصال بنا للتحدث مع احدى ممثلى خدمة المبيعات 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]داخل السعودية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]01-4647773[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]01-4667773[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]من خارج السعودية [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]0096614667773[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]0096614647773[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فاكس: 14640010 00966 [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][email protected] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]العليا العام - الرياض - السعودية [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------

